# PDF-Datei im Browserfenster öffnen lassen mit javascript



## stathis2000 (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie ist es möglich ein PDF-Dokument mit JavaScript in einem Browserfenster zu öffnen?
 Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

 Gruß 
 Stathis


----------



## Lord-Lance (16. Dezember 2004)

Verlinks doch einfach direkt, dann gehts auch im Broser auf ...


----------



## stathis2000 (16. Dezember 2004)

Danke! :-( Vor lauter JavaScript habe ich keinen klaren Kopf mehr!


----------

